# Best Ich medication?



## n2fish (Sep 18, 2011)

<sigh> new arrivals (Black Veil Angels) look like they have a couple of tiny "grains of salt" on them....

Rather than hijack someone elses thread (I almost did) I'll start a new one and ask:

1) Which, in your opinion, is the best Ich medication?

2) We should remove carbon from the filtration yes or no?

Thanks all.


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

API is one of the companies I trust the most as far as my fish medicines go. I would try Their Ich liquid formula, just because it works faster. You can probably buy this at your LFS . I've seen it at Walmart, too. Super Ick Cure? Liquid - API


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

i am unsure about the best ich treatment, as i have been lucky so far, and havent had to face this. But i would remove any carbon from the system when treating with any meds..


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Coppersafe is the brand I have heard the most about people using for Ich.


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

Boredomb said:


> Coppersafe is the brand I have heard the most about people using for Ich.


I've heard that it works well, but they don't sell it where I live. Just don;t use it if you have live plants, as it is very harmful to them. Someone posted on that a little while ago. They got mold on their plants after using Coppersafe. 
If you have fake plants, then you're A-OK and go get it.


----------



## n2fish (Sep 18, 2011)

All my plants are live so I'll stay away from the Coppersafe...thanks for the heads-up on that one.

OK - off to the LFS tomorrow to see what they have. They carry a lot of the API product line so I gotta imagine the'll have the Ich medication.

Thanks all.


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

No problem  Good luck with your fishies. Hope they get better real soon!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I've always used Kordons Rid Ich+. I also have planted tanks and the Kordons has never harmed my plants.
Byron recommends Aquarisol but I can't find it here where I live.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

I've used Coppersafe in my planted tanks and had no problems. There may be some copper-sensitive plants, but my swords don't seem to be bothered by copper at all! Definitely remove the carbon. Coppersafe may have a negative impact on your biological filter, so be careful with the feeding and watch the water quality carefully if you use it.


----------



## n2fish (Sep 18, 2011)

Good stuff...thanks everybody.

I've cut open (a small slot in the top back side) of a new filter cartrige for my Whisper and dumped out as much carbon chips as possible. I'll give it another shake before I chage out the filter cartridge and start medicating.

Just fyi, the Ich isn't bad at all right now, catching it very early but this is the sorta thing that just doesn't go away on it's own so off the the LFS tomorrow morning and pick-up some meds.


----------

